

Finally, an android experience that rivals the iPone. - GrandMasterBirt
http://www.goforandroid.com/

======
jaysonelliot
This looks like yet another attempt to paint an interface on top of another
interface - something that has caused problems since Microsoft pioneered the
idea with Windows floating over a DOS foundation.

You simply cannot fix a UI by adding makeup to it, no matter how well-designed
that makeup might be.

In this case, I don't see what's been done from looking at the web site. Is it
some custom themes and a different style of app launcher?

Alan Kay's quote remains true today - "People who are really serious about
software should make their own hardware."

~~~
jinushaun
It's not a "skin" or theme like the old HTC Sense was on old Windows Mobile.
On Android, everything is user replaceable, including the home screen, which
is just _another app_. There is even a tutorial on the official Android site
on how to make a homescreen app.

Go for Android is a homescreen app.

------
asymptotic
I don't want to come across too harshly, but I've looked through the site for
about ten minutes and couldn't figure out what this is. This app is a
replacement for the default Android home screen? Or does it replace lots of
other UI elements on the Android phone?

FWIW many phone already come with non-default Android UIs, for example my
craptacular Motorola CLIQ. Also, I have to agree with samuel1604 - if all the
site offers are direct download links from servers in China I wouldn't touch
this app with a pole. Sorry. To be blunt I wouldn't trust any application on
my phone with that much power. Taking a look at the permissions required on
their Android Market listing their app has permission to access and modify
absolutely everything on the phone!

What's strange is that their app listing in the Android market is actually far
more enticing
([https://market.android.com/details?id=com.jb.gosms&featu...](https://market.android.com/details?id=com.jb.gosms&feature=search_result)).
Why didn't they invest more attention in their front page? At least a little
two or three minute video showing what the app offers...

------
samuel1604
I would be worried to download some apps from an unknown server in china on my
phone...

~~~
GrandMasterBirt
android market?

------
GrandMasterBirt
I've been using the GO Launcher/GO Dialer for a week now, and every fucking
bit of frustration I had with android os just dissappeared. If I'd ever
through "it would be awesome if android did..." that feature is in this
launcher. Its not the big features, its every single little feature put
together with great performance, stability, weekly updates, immediate bug
fixes and quick customer feedback.

Hell it even has the perfect replacement to a task killer application
integrated flawlessly into the launcher in the running tab of the app drawer.
Oh and the skins are pretty awesome.

This this is amazing, I only hope these guys get more noticed!!!

